# Delta Biscuit Light



## Smoopy's (Jun 11, 2015)

needing a Delta Biscuit light..need it complete but condition does have to be perfect since I plan to paint it..hit me up if you have one..thanks


----------



## Smoopy's (Jun 17, 2015)

still looking


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 17, 2015)

What does it look like?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 17, 2015)

There's a few versions.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Delta disease*



Robertriley said:


> What does it look like?



DELTA biscuit light, if i'm still looking for a nice example,  it's pretty rare.
  I never see one thats not either missing the lens or badly rusted or both  or on someone else's bike


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 17, 2015)

It kind looks like the one that I see on Shelby bikes


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 17, 2015)

thats the one, but you hardly ever see them off the bike and for sale


----------



## Smoopy's (Jun 29, 2015)

Still looking..anyone??


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 29, 2015)

i think that most of us that know what one is are also looking for one , i know i am.
i believe they were made exclusively for SHELBY, I've never seen one boxed or in any DELTA advertisement sold separately.
i believe  that they were made in limited numbers compared to most all of the other DELTA lights with the exception to other lights that were also made exclusively for a certain model bike like the BATWING , ALIEN light,  pedestal light ,train light.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 30, 2015)

Smoopy's said:


> needing a Delta Biscuit light..need it complete but condition does have to be perfect since I plan to paint it..hit me up if you have one..thanks



Here is a Delta Bisquit
In primer, light pitting, battery holder needs replaced. The rest looks serviceable. Repro lens but poor quality $185 shipped.  Paypal - hjgordon@verizon.net Thank you


----------



## Smoopy's (Jul 5, 2015)

Howard Gordon said:


> Here is a Delta Bisquit
> In primer, light pitting, battery holder needs replaced. The rest looks serviceable. Repro lens but poor quality $185 shipped.  Paypal - hjgordon@verizon.net Thank you
> View attachment 222942View attachment 222943View attachment 222944View attachment 222945View attachment 222942View attachment 222943View attachment 222944View attachment 222945



Awesome..I'll take it..payment coming


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jul 6, 2015)

Smoopy's said:


> Awesome..I'll take it..payment coming




Andrew, shipped light today, July 6, 2015, insured full amount, priority mail, #1315 1490 0000 5336 8166
Thank you.
Howard


----------



## Smoopy's (Jul 9, 2015)

Howard Gordon said:


> Andrew, shipped light today, July 6, 2015, insured full amount, priority mail, #1315 1490 0000 5336 8166
> Thank you.
> Howard



Got it..thanks!!


----------

